# Johnny Ramone R.I.P.



## Anachronism (Apr 22, 2004)

Johnny Ramone died today in his sleep after a long bout with cancer, he was 55  

~~Bill~~


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Damn, that just leaves Tommy (of the original four) then doesn't it?


----------



## Anachronism (Apr 22, 2004)

Yeah, I think so.  

~~Bill~~


----------

